# Speedometer Cable



## Sanyo (Dec 19, 2003)

Hey I'm working on pulling my dashboard out, and am havinga problem with the speedometer cable. Do you just yank it out from the transmision? Just pull it hard? Is it the part that plugs into the tranny that you pull out?


----------



## johnand (Apr 30, 2002)

The easiest way I have found is to disconnect it from the transmission, then pull out the cluster. That should allow you enough room to easily disconnect the speedo cable from the back of the cluster.

The other option, but slightly harder, and more likely to cause you to use colorful metephors, is to reach under the dash and all the way up the back of the cluster, push the release tab and pull the cable off.


----------



## Sanyo (Dec 19, 2003)

Does the cable just pull out of the transmission though?


----------



## cronkbogey (May 25, 2003)

If you've got most of the dash trim already taken out (and I'm assuming you do), it's not too difficult to lay on your back on the floor, and reach up and pull that speedo cable out from the back of the instrument cluster. Just make sure that you have all the pieces you are working with cleared out of the way so you have room to maneuver. This is the method I prefer.


----------



## turbo91ser (Apr 30, 2002)

*No...*



Sanyo said:


> Does the cable just pull out of the transmission though?


You have to unscrew it from the tranny.


----------



## Sanyo (Dec 19, 2003)

Tried that, there was one bolt that was there which I took off, but it still didn't budge. Just yank the shit outta it?


----------



## turbo91ser (Apr 30, 2002)

*Na....*



Sanyo said:


> Tried that, there was one bolt that was there which I took off, but it still didn't budge. Just yank the shit outta it?


Na, it probably just corroded or something, you'll have to replace it if you just yank it out.... don't ask me how I know


----------



## Bawls (Dec 8, 2003)

I just tackled this issue with my 91 the other day. After a couple of hours of yelling "WTF" I found there's a button on the speedo cable as you reach your hand up into the dash, from underneith and to the right of the steering column. You will have to put your hand inbetween the metal bar, and your air duct, then with your index feel around the speedo cable. follow it to the very edge (where it connects to the gauge) Feel around for a bump, push down on the VERY EDGE of this bump (between the gauge and the speedo cable) (damn, i knew i should have taken a picture before i put it all back together)

Anyway do this with your right hand, and with your left hand start to pull the cluster out. 

Asuming you have the trim all off.


----------



## Sanyo (Dec 19, 2003)

Cool thanks, that should help. Maybe I'll try and get to that when I actually have some spare time on my hands.


----------



## fatboypup (Oct 3, 2003)

Sanyo said:


> Cool thanks, that should help. Maybe I'll try and get to that when I actually have some spare time on my hands.


your gonna break it! unscrew it from the tranny WD-40 PB blast or something......... dont try pulling it or you'll be at the junk yard :fluffy:


----------



## Bryan Smith (Jan 14, 2004)

fatboypup said:


> your gonna break it! unscrew it from the tranny WD-40 PB blast or something......... dont try pulling it or you'll be at the junk yard :fluffy:


Yeah, definatly dont just pull it out. Bawls was meaning after you have that button pushed the cluster will freely pull out, so you can then un attach the wires that are plugged into the back.


----------



## darufone (Dec 19, 2003)

If you did not remove your cluster yet, PLEASE and I do say PLEASE do not yank on the cluster. I did this exactly three days ago and found out the hard way. I broke the connecting piece and the clip. I should have asked or advice first. I sure felt like the :dumbass:


----------



## fatboypup (Oct 3, 2003)

darufone said:


> If you did not remove your cluster yet, PLEASE and I do say PLEASE do not yank on the cluster. I did this exactly three days ago and found out the hard way. I broke the connecting piece and the clip. I should have asked or advice first. I sure felt like the :dumbass:


 :loser: if you must pull....... they're plenty of clusters at the junkyard I got my new cluster and a cable for 40 bux :fluffy:


----------



## Sanyo (Dec 19, 2003)

Hey I'm running to a junkyard saturday, they got like 15-20 Nissans, like 50 sentras (no SE-Rs) what clusters would fit a 91 Nissan Sentra XE? I'm looking for one with a tach.


----------



## fatboypup (Oct 3, 2003)

Sanyo said:


> Hey I'm running to a junkyard saturday, they got like 15-20 Nissans, like 50 sentras (no SE-Rs) what clusters would fit a 91 Nissan Sentra XE? I'm looking for one with a tach.


ones out of the XE should have a tach........... :fluffy:


----------



## fatboypup (Oct 3, 2003)

fatboypup said:


> ones out of the XE should have a tach........... :fluffy:


DOH a GXE should have it well nevermind here read this..... all you need to know :cheers: http://www.nissanperformancemag.com/september99/tach.shtml


----------



## Sanyo (Dec 19, 2003)

I don't think XE's EVER came with a tach.


----------



## Sanyo (Dec 19, 2003)

Oh didn't see it had 2 pages


----------



## darufone (Dec 19, 2003)

I have the 91 XE w/o tach. If I got a gauge cluster w/ a tach from another 91-94, would the tach work with the stock plugs?


----------



## Sanyo (Dec 19, 2003)

Well the plugs do plug in directly, but if all you do is plug them in, you'll notice only the speedometer works. You have to rewire the plugs and tap into the tachometer wire from the ECU. Not to hard if you know your wiring I'm guessing.


----------

